# Different Fish Names



## ChefJune (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's a really informative website where you can go to enter the name of a fish, and you will learn ALL the other names it goes by! 

This could be VERY useful! http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~frf/seaintro.html


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks June.  I try to go to the International Farmer's Mkt several times a month and the names of the fish are confusing to me...and the cuts of meat, also.


----------



## cjs (Jul 21, 2006)

What a useful tool that will...now, if they just posted recipes for each. 
At the Asian market, I wrote down  quite a few names of fish I had no idea how to prepare. Now, I have recipes for most of them and I can pick up some next visit.

Cuttlefish
yellow croaker

and a couple others.


----------



## attie (Aug 2, 2006)

I couldn't find any of our fish in there June, here's a link I sometimes use that covers other parts of the world.

http://www.fishbase.org/search.php?lang=English

And here's one that covers some of our fish.

http://www.amonline.net.au/fishes/fishfacts/specomm.htm


----------

